# Elbow Engine (1965 Popular Mechanics) Drawings GD&T



## log024 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi all, this is my first post and I hope that it is appreciated here. I have attached a zip file containing drawings of the elbow engine described in an article in the July 1965 issue of Popular Mechanics (http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/Steam Engines/ElbowEngine.pdf). I made these drawings from a solid model for a class on GD&T, and made some modifications to the dimensions to simplify them from the original fractional dimensions. 

View attachment 1965 air motor.PDF


View attachment Elbow Engine.zip


----------



## Terryt (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi:

Thanks for posting this.

Terryt


----------

